

The Secrets of Street Names and Home Values - gk1
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/25/opinion/sunday/the-secrets-of-street-names-and-home-values.html

======
lawnchair_larry
Wow, putting Martin Luther King anything in that box really causes a hit.

Edit: Hmm, the problem is that they are comparing values with the entire
country, rather than homes in the same city or region as those streets. So if
a street name is more common on the west coast, it automatically gets assigned
a higher value, even if its relative value is diminished for every area in
which it occurs.

~~~
jedberg
It's important to note that MLK was not a street name before the 60s, so most
every street with that name was renamed from something before that, often in a
depressed part of town. My racist relative used to say "never live on or near
MLK, because you know it's a bad part of town".

Ironically I used to live one block off of MLK in Berkeley, and it was quite
lovely.

------
cwmma
looks like zillow removed the cors headers from their autocomplete responses
preventing it from working

------
sxcurry
Doesn't seem to work in Chrome?

